# newbie!



## CaTails (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello all!

I share my home with 6 cats ranging in age from 5 years to 10 years old. All ranging in temperaments from extremely sweet and laidback to just plain old mean! 

I look forward to learning new information and maybe giving some as well! 

Great forum!

Joanna


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum Joanna


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the fourm!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Joanna! We look forward to hearing more about your cats.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Welcome Joanna! Looking forward to hearing about your kitties. 
And wow, someone nearby. I'm in Fairfax.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Joanna! I'm betting there's not a dull moment at your house! Welcome.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome!  hope to see you around posting :wink: oh, don't forget to give us pictures of your babies


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Joanna :lol:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum!!


----------

